# Anyone else just moved to Hillcrest, Durban



## Greg72 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, 

We moved to Hillcrest, Durban in December 2009 after 11years in the UK. 

I was wondering if anyone else had just moved here, maybe we could swap some stories or advice on settling in.

Greg


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Didnt live in Hillcrest, stayed down the hill in Westville/Cowies Hill though. I have many friends who do stay up that way Waterfall,Kloof,Hillcrest. They reckon the massive amount of construction,roadworks and traffic has become a nightmare!


----------



## Longclosesailing (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved to Hillcrest, Durban in December 2009 after 11years in the UK.
> 
> ...


We also about to move back to Kloof after being away for ove 25 years - would love to hear stories, advice etc


----------

